# What are you planning on doing? (career wise)



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am plannning on finishing school and going to college and Nursing School for 4 years to become a certified midwife. . . my Grandma want' me to be a nurse, but I couldn't stand 6 years of schooling. And if I don't do midwifery, I'll probably become a journalist atleast. How bout you?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was a Veterinary Nurse for 8 years. Now I am an Admin Asst for a college while I am finishing my Bachelors in Social Work. After that I am going to attend BSU for my Master's in Student Affairs. 

I want to work with students to get them off of Welfare and out of the "working America" group to become self sufficient and happy in life.

Eventually, I want to go back to school and get my DVM. But we will see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I have a current "career" but it isnt what I want to do for the rest of my life. I went to school for 2 years for cosmetology. I like it, but my goal is to have a ranch one day. 

My goals with the ranch are not set but some ideas are of course for it to have lots of animals (llamas, alpacas, horses, goats, dogs, cats, you name it I want it) and for it to have a Christian emphasis and to help hurting people or maybe teens or just girls not sure yet. But I want to take in abused goats, dogs, cats, horses etc (hence the name End of the Line).


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Allison I have some words of wisdom for you in regards to your social work degree:

1. Make sure you continue on with your Masters - I recommend in Clinical SW as it generalizes better to the most areas. I have a BSW and it's absolutely worthless around here. 

2. ***Learn at least one other language*** Spanish at a minimum, preferably Hmong or other Asian language as well. 

3. Do as many internships as you can handle so you have a realistic view of what the field you're interested in is actually like on a day in, day out basis.

4. When your degree is all said and done, DO NOT take a job funding by soft $ (grants) as those are the first jobs cut when funding is low, and you're likely to be S.O.L. anyway when the grant $ runs out. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I wanted to do that with Arabs, Stacy . . . start an arab farm and bring in abused/hurting teens and teach them how to ride and stuff. . . I also want to adopt children from Liberia and Haiti (sp?). I am planning on saving a hundred dollars from each goat and puppy I sell to save up for my own farm . . . will take a while . . . but don't all dreams? I'm counting on Dad to send me to college tho . . . hehe, that should be interesting . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

MissM - 

Around here they are really good about teaching about clinical and what not. I really don't want to work in the area of welfare or what not - as I want to stay in Higher Education - working at the college. Most 2 year colleges have an Adult Basic Education Center that I want to work in hand with Financial Aid and Advising. I used to do something real close to this - but I want to RUN the program - hehe!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

hey, Allison . . . I was going to go for a vet myself . . . but my mom didn't like the idea so I changed to midwifery . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Talitha,

With the economy in the pot - a vet is not the best choice at the moment unless you have a ranch that you will be working specifically for once you graduate. 

The only reason that I want to is just self satisfaction and will not be for a career. I want to specialize in goaties for everyone in the area, and maybe do a little of the "farm cats and dogs" also.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:thumb: understood. My main reason was doing AI with horses- I wanted a horse farm, but I don't think that's going to happen right now. How is nursing? Anyone know?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to go to school to become a large animal vet and get my DVM. I don't plan on doing it for money, I plan on doing it to help animals, and goats especially since there aren't many good goat vets around. If I don't get into vet school, I plan on pursuing some sort of technology career, but its all on a we'll see basis


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Sarah, if you get your DVM w/specialty in ruminents, please, please, please, please ray: move to northern Minnesota! There's NOBODY around here that really knows about goats.

Our horse vet won't even touch the goats enough to draw blood for CAE/Scrapie testing. :sigh:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I already have my career set right here as a Sheperdess on our farm and help taking care of my Grandma once a month whom has Alzheimer's/Dementia though and I did work as a chairside assistant at my Dad's Orthodontic office though but since he's home now since he's retired and only works 6 days a month at his only practice that he has.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

MissMM said:


> Hey Sarah, if you get your DVM w/specialty in ruminents, please, please, please, please ray: move to northern Minnesota! There's NOBODY around here that really knows about goats.
> 
> Our horse vet won't even touch the goats enough to draw blood for CAE/Scrapie testing. :sigh:


hehehe....my best friend lives up there, I might consider :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

MissMM - 

Do you all have to do scrapie on your goats? I thought that was only for sheep....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

More than likely I will go to Purdue University in Laffayette, In for mixed animal veterinarian. I have planned on doing so since i was like 5. I might go to another vet school though.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

from what I understand, MN Ag law requires CAE & Scrappie testing. But I've called down to the office in the cities to find out where I send the blood sample & they don't even understand there is a difference between CAE & Scrappie and/or goats & sheep :sigh: That was the person that answered the phone anyway.

I haven't been able to afford the testing so far ($130 per goat) but I have a closed herd & won't do it until I have to. All of my goats have been purchased from certified CAE free herds, I don't show them, nor do other animals come onto our property. I'm even selective about who I let "visit" my goaties!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Well at the moment I'm a sophomore in college, majoring in Animal science and minoring in Theatre. I'm going to go to Grad school and get my PhD in Animal Science and become a Small Ruminant Specialist. I've also considered becoming a Artificial Insemination Technologist or going to work in Cooperative Extension.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

When we were in the Scrapie Voluntary Program, we didn't have to do Scrapie testing at all though, only the State vet came out and checked all the animals out and their ID numbers, etc.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought about getting into Veterinary Medicine...but vet school is too expensive and Vet Techs don't make enough $. I am going to school for nursing at the moment...although I don't mind what I do now (Antiques Dealer) it's more of a hobby than a job...there's not much security in it. So, yeah, I guess I'm going to be a nurse...if I don't make it as a rock star, that is. Lol...

I am a Certified Dog Groomer...but I really don't want to go back to that...Carpal Tunnel...eeeek!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Kelebek- we have to Scrapie all our goats-it is illegal for us to sell a goat without a scrapie tag at any auction-if they are registered, and we don't want to tag them,-we tag the registration papers-their ear tattoos are means of permanent identification,and have to be recorded with the state, so in case they do find a case of it-they can track it down to the farm from where it came from. I don't know about other states though. we had to do this to enter the NC State Fair to show our goats. I am working at advance Auto parts, and have credentials in Early Childhood. I am hoping within about 3 years I can breed goats full-time-for meat and show.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he he, I have NO clue. I'm only a fresh. in HS. 

I love art- but they really don't make enough $ Most artists have another job anyway. 

---I've thought about vet school in Madison, WI, and I would move back after I was done, not enough ruminant vets here, I could never leave AK for good. I would like pretty much anything in agricultural/ or ag. education 

I also love teaching other people, so maybe? But I have another year to figure it out, it gets soo confusing. I just know that I dont want to do something I woud later hate and regret, I just dont know what that is yet.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know, and I'm a Junior!! I want a job that will enable me to live where I choose to.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know.... and I'm going on 3 years out of High School :slapfloor: Went to two years of college and now I am taking a year off. :help:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> ---I've thought about vet school in Madison, WI, and I would move back after I was done, not enough ruminant vets here, I could never leave AK for good. I would like pretty much anything in agricultural/ or ag. education


Thats where I want to go to school at, my mom's friend's son goes to school up there and he says its great. They have an awesome veterinary program


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah thats what i heard, also my uncle has a place near madison that i could stay at. so i wouldnt have to stay in the city.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

when i grow up i want to be...
... :ROFL: 
sorry - i'm almost 40 and it's getting to me

i wanted to be a vet
then i saw the vet give my horse a shot
NEXT

i worked my way thru college as a cook and even managed a couple of restaurants
i decided i wanted to go to culinary school
(i was in a comm coll until i decided)
but my mom wanted me to teach
so i went on to be an English/Spanish high school teacher
i did 1 week of my internship
4th grade
i watched the teacher walk her class out to the buses
go back to her room 
put her head down on her desk and cry
NEXT

life happened
i'm 20 credits and an internship away from having my teaching degree and i have no interest in it
i am content with where i am at
would i change if i could go back?
probably
but i have my family, my health, and my goats
what more could a girl ask for


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well first i must finished school 
Then i plan on going to University to be a vet
I kinda wanna be a small animal vet.. but i like big animals too..
anyway ill make my mind up eventually


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats ok Runaround....I graduated almsot seven years ago from High School and im still not one hundred percent sure on what i want to do,,,though i do know i want to go into either the medical fields or animal nitrition. I attended a technical HS my Junior year for Vet Assisiting and Grooming. I absolutly hated HS. Could care less about a lot of the subjects they made me do. If it wasnt some sort of Art Science or English class I didnt like it. But i managed to squeak by, with passing grades and even made honor roll a few times. Sinse then i have worked as a dog groomer. a kennel assistant, A riding instructor (i went and got CHA certified after HS and ran a day camp.) I have my flagging card (pays well but about the most boring job i have EVER had) I was a produce clerk at one of the busiest Safeways in the country as well as cashiering. Right now i work as a cashier at a feed and farm supply store. Im almost 25 and i will qualify for a lot more grants that i didnt qualify for before (one of the good things about waiting) Im interested in phlebotomy and nursing. And have checked out the Treasure Valley Community college in Id, where they have a good animal nutritionist program. They also have an equestrian drill team there that im interested in.
So im figuring things out. As of now im working paying bills and all of that fun stuff.
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im either going to be 

an ag teacher
an animal nutritionist
a marine biologist
or a dairy science major


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I wanted to do animal science. . . but my parents won't support it so I went with midwife. I thought bringing babies into the world would be the next best thing . . .


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm almost 40 too and realized after reading this thread, I'm nowhere near where I thought I'd be when doing the "when I grow up" thing 20 some years ago:

1. I too wanted to be a vet, but when doing a summer internship w/an area zoo my jr year of high school, I assisted the vet w/a puma giving birth = the momma died and 2 of her 3 babies. After bottle feeding the remaining cub, it too died after less than a week. Vet = not for me.... 

2. I then went on to college & proceeded to get a degree in Social Work. After my first case of investigating a really, really bad case of child abuse, i realized I better do something else or I'd be in jail quick for killing a parent that would so horribly abuse a child. 

3. I spent the next 10 years in the computer field doing tech support, up until the PC company sent its jobs overseas.

4. another 5 years later & after moving to a different state, i find myself a horse & goat farmer......... still not quite sure how that happened....... but I find myself happy w/what I'm doing for the 1st time in 20 years!

Good luck to anyone else still trying to find their true calling.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean on child abuse! All the children in my family are adopted, however, none of us were abused, only my sister and little brother were neglected. They are from an orphanage in Liberia.They suffered from the attatchment disorder, so the last few years with them have been rocky ones . . .But I think now that I know what it takes to adopt a child from overseas, I may do it someday.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

please remember there are LOTS of children right here in the U.S. that need homes too...... I recommend being a foster parent first for a while. I've known lots of families that adopted children after providing foster care to them. Kind of like a "trial marriage." I hate to put it that way, but it's true.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

yes, I may do that . . . thank you missm . . .


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I want to do something in the medical field. I'm a junior at a technical school,taking a class for general medical assisting,nursing,and dentistry. I think I'd enjoy Physical Therapy but college is really expensive for it so I probably won't end up doing that. I want to be able to help people but do something a little more specialized,I don't want to clean up after people. lol I want ajob that will keep me active. So... not sure. :wink: I'd consider being a RN but I'm not sure if I would enjoy it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You might want to look into X-Ray Technologist. My son is one, so is my bil. Dil is taking classes now. You get to work with the patients, but you don't have to do the "maintenance" type care, although, that's mostly done by Aides, not Nurses. Good luck!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the idea,I might look into it, that's what my mom does so she could tell me about it.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I really want to get my masters in animal science. I really want to go to Cornell, it is not too terribly far, and I really like the campus. My dad is an alum there, so that should help. Then again, every now and again I think I may want to do environmental science at Dartmouth- love the overall feel, and many of the upperclassmen at my school have gone on to excel there... even though I'm only in 8th grade


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I refuse to grow up, that way I don't have to choose what to be.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

rkalgren said:


> I refuse to grow up, that way I don't have to choose what to be.


 :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

You sound like my dad :slapfloor:


----------

